# Sticky  Ann Arbor Mich. VA hospital impresstions.



## alleyyooper

I normally go to a clinic closer to home for my check ups to keep my 20% disability claim active. Check that I am still getting the right dosage of drugs and insulin. *Yes they will remove you for being disabled if you do not do your yearly doctors or appointed person visit.*
So my last visit (march) to the clinic I brought to their attention my big toes nails turning black, second toe nail on right foot falling part way off and discolored, third toe on right foot only has half a nail on forward part.

Nurse at the clinic said was going to set me up a visit to the podiatrist in Ann Arbor VA hospital, Saginaw is closer but the clinic isn't a part of the Saginaw system.
*Seems to me a VET should be able to be seen at any VA hospital but that isn't how the system works. *I get to drive 45 minutes more to get to Ann Arbor with way more traffic too, during rush hour as that is the only time they do appointments early mornings till noon. Also had the pleasure of enduring 20 miles of construction getting there, Directions on the appointment card only showed how to get there off US 23 too. They are doing Construction at the hospital its self and all the Signs to the proper parking area(Ramp) are gone or covered up. OH joy should have rode a motor cycle as the parking slots in the ramp are better suited for them than a pick up. One fellow told me to go to the top, Still really small but doable for a pick up with some jockeying around.
Still have to get in the hospital complex its self and there is a elevator but you have to figure out which floor gets you inside. After stopping at 3 floors that only access the parking ramp I got lucky on the 4th try and got the hospital entrance floor. *I guess the signs inside the elevator directing you would be to costly and the vets would steal them any way.
*
Once in the hospital it's self you would expect a story board of a map to the proper area (this is a huge hospital and rivals the U of M hospital just down the road about a mile and a half or any big city hospital in size,) but there is none. There are hanging things resembling signs that say one thing or another if you familiar with their system. But if your not it is all Greek, finally find a information desk where you get to stand in line to ask where to go. Ya that didn't work to well as it took you a block out of your way but finally you get to the area your supposed to be.

Your shown the same 18 minute video was seen 16 years ago on caring for diabetic feet. *A person inspected my feet but said they were not a podiatrist and there has never been one on staff in the 25 years they have worked there. Didn't know any thing about my discolored toe nails or have a cream as I had been told at the clinic they would have for my toe nails.
*
I am entitled to a pair of shoes, do I want them? I don't wear shoes much and have some at home like new 20 some years old, I wear boots. OH you can get boots, was sitting there and he brings out a pair and I say OH joy Chinese specials NO thanks, *Only the best for VETS RIGHT*. Not made in china made in *Santa Domingo*, still no thanks, I wear *AMERICA MADE BOOTS*. Catalog comes out and I can get two pair of made in the USA (NY,) boots 6 inch or 8 inch high. Have to be ordered and I have to go back to get them some time in May. But they are *AMERICAN made*.
I was advised I am on medicare so a out side doctor (podiatrist)can look at my feet and medicare would cover the cost under my disability and age.

My impression of Ann Arbor VA hospital not so good. Brother in law was in the U of M Hospital 3 years ago and it is way easier to get around there, from the parking ramp to the correct dept once in the hospital it's self.

 Al


----------



## Terri

Please run, do not walk, to somewhere they can treat your feet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alleyyooper

I am having an appointment made. Rare they do walk ins these days.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

encourage them to make the appointment soon or visit the urgent care , it's gonna get a lot harder to coyote hunt without feet.


----------



## frogmammy

Call and find out days/times they have "sick call". You don't have to have an appointment for that. Also, make sure that YOU have a doctor assigned to you, and that you have actually SEEN that doctor.

Mon


----------



## Terri

Oh, yes. The word is "podiatrist".


----------



## alleyyooper

Kare called and made an appointment with a podiatrist yesterday. Soonest is May 8th, not to bad I think.

Yes coyote hunting or any hunting with out feet would be difficult.

Mikie is paralyzed from the waist down and hunts yet. He has a side by side the guys have modified so he can hunt from. Even to the hoist on a swivel to get in and out of it into his ATV power chair.

 Al


----------



## frogmammy

Looks like the guys are really GOOD guys! Everyone should have friends like them!

Mon


----------



## alleyyooper

Best bunch of YAHOO'S I have ever met and I have known a bunch of great guys in my years.

 Al


----------



## ovendoctor

Al, the only experience with the VA in Ann Arbor [Ypsilanti] was trouble shooting a dish washer issue
food service people were ''very special'' and the director was a Bi---. 
they were having problems with bacteria transferring between patents.
so a new super hi temp unit was installed then the trays would not feed.
the temp was softening the plastic trays so they would stick to the stainless steel
the trays were limp and would bend on the counter coming out of the machine.

Doc.


----------



## alleyyooper

When I was in college I made stainless steel dish washer trays for the local hospital.

One class I got to make the 3 welding jigs up and in welding class I got to put them to use welding up the trays.
But that was not Ann Arbor either.

 Al


----------



## ijon1

I took my neighbor who is a vet to Ann Arbor and had a good feeling about they handled the vets. But what do I know I am not a vet and don't have to deal with them.


----------



## Darren

I've had generally good experiences at the Pittsburgh VA. I'd never dealt with the VA before going there last fall. I figured I'd better see a doctor and get an exam since the last visit of any kind was probably in the 70's. After the exam they set me up with appointments in other depts. Got hearing aids, glasses, and hernia surgery. 

The place is well marked and the levels (parking garage and floors) are color coded. They have layout handouts on the main floor.


----------



## alleyyooper

Made my foot doctors appointment yesterday, had to fill out several pages of medical stuff. Needed or wanted details of operations I have had and all that.

Finally was taken to a room put on a raising table and had shoes and socks removed.
Doctor came in and raised that table, dam I hate heights and told him so he stopped before I hit the ceiling with my head.

Poked the bottom of my feet with a bit of what he called fish line, no feeling there.

Looked at my black big toe nails and said he thinks I have cupping where the front of the nail is pushed down and in turn raises the rear. Not sure of the cause, poor fitting boots, nails not cut properly or not cut at all.

Two other problem nails on right foot have a fungus of sorts, Just keep them trimmed and clean as the stuff they sell to deal with the fungus in most cases doesn't really work.

I also have hammer toes on my right foot, mild case right now so is important to wear the proper shoes/boots. VA is supposed to take care of that issue soon I hope.

Another appointment August to recheck & trim the nails again.

 Al


----------



## barko1

Glad I'm not your healthcare provider.


----------



## sisterpine

I would think that a health care provider would be glad to see issues before they become a crisis. I applaud you for attending to your feet. Often we forget just how important they are and how miserable it is when they hurt!


----------



## alleyyooper

Glad I didn't serve in your army too!!!!!!!!

 Al


----------

